# trunk won't lock



## zorcia (Sep 12, 2015)

when I lock car with keyfob trunk won't lock, you can still open it with button on trunk, all doors will lock but trunk still can be open from outside, anyone know how to fix it??


----------



## cruisingnissan (Jan 6, 2016)

zorcia said:


> when I lock car with keyfob trunk won't lock, you can still open it with button on trunk, all doors will lock but trunk still can be open from outside, anyone know how to fix it??


Was having the same issue on 2015 Altima. Did some on-line research, try this: Use your remote to lock, then take key fob a distance away from car, we put ours in the house. Go to car without your fob, try opening the trunk. It worked for us, trunk was locked as it should be. Our indoor keys were about 20 feet from car, sitting in the drive. Hope this helps!


----------



## Maarten (Nov 28, 2021)

cruisingnissan said:


> Was having the same issue on 2015 Altima. Did some on-line research, try this: Use your remote to lock, then take key fob a distance away from car, we put ours in the house. Go to car without your fob, try opening the trunk. It worked for us, trunk was locked as it should be. Our indoor keys were about 20 feet from car, sitting in the drive. Hope this helps!


You saved my day. Had this issue with a rental. Nissan Sentra. Almost went back to Alamo to change the car. 😃


----------

